# New buck, etc. :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd share some random pictures I took last night of some of the goats. Most of them had their head down grazing, so that was a lost cause lol

We bought our kids a new buck a couple of weeks ago to breed to their does. He's a friendly young guy. 


















He was on complete pasture, so we've been giving him grain, and hay and trying to fill him out and put a little more meat on him. Otherwise he's in good shape  









He can't figure out what is so amusing about the top of a dog house LOL




































Peanut and Caramel. They are the naughty girls! Looking for trouble as usual!

















Peanut is my son's first homebred fullblood that he's keeping. She's almost 4mo, triplet and was our first bottle baby. We just adore her so much ♥ That's her buddy, Pandy behind her who is 7 1/2mo. Pandy has taken care of Peanut since she was 2 days old 


















She showed fantastic for my son this summer, always finishing at the front of her classes. She was also the county overall grand champion doe, so needless to say my son is very pleased with his baby girl 









We don't have a very big garden, so hubby planted my 6yo daughters green beans in my flower bed.
The big plant reaches the roof now lol We love walking out on the front porch after a rainshower and picking some fresh green beans. Yummy 









My daughter and Peanut









My daughter and her buddy, Snow White. I love watching these two together ♥













































Snow White's like...HEY! where you going? LOL









Don't mind the color, I had it on the wrong setting, and was too lazy to edit them lol My old camera isn't focusing very well these days either. So glad I'll have my newer camera from the shop in a couple of weeks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That new boy is certainly one handsome buck!
Great pics too... the babies grow too fast and have grown very nicely too 

Snow White and Marissa together have always made me smile, warms my heart to see such a bond


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great pix Candice!! You have a beautiful daughter


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I always love your pictures! Oh I must know who is that under the dog house top? lol Priceless! 

Oh and it looks like Snow White loves the green beans as much as you guys do! Peanut is a doll and Caramel is very colorful! (love those spots). Locked and Loaded is a nice looking boy too! Can't help but picture that one goat being under the dog house top while LL is on top of it  My kids love the dog houses too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great! Your doghouse top has legs! :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL yep, that's Rudy underneath the doghouse lol He's such a silly boy! He loves that thing! We've had it in the young does pen so when we turned everyone out front last night we let the boys go into their pen.

Rudy is so big now, there were a few times he went under it and just flipped it over LOL

I know I have some funny videos of him playing under the dog house, but here's one of my favorites. Rudy is the blonde head, Dusty is the dark head, took this a couple of months ago, always laugh when I see it!





Rudy is like...well where did he go? LOL

I posted some videos of the girls on a link a while back. They love their dog house, especially when it's on the back deck.
Here's a link to the videos I posted on here. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/typical-day-girls-151851/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice 

The little house thing is cute and they enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..that cute....Goats are always good for a smile...baby goat even more so..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Candice for the wonderful pics of your children & the goats. Just precious.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  I am glad to share them with you all.

Pam the top of that dog house has been so very entertaining. Oh my... who would guess they'd love it so much? They have given us sooooo many laughs! My oldest daughter and I have laughed so many times until we started crying and our faces hurt LOL
They used to play on the bottom part of it too but someone's heavy butt broke it.

I need to find some other things for them to play on now that they are getting so big. I'm going to try and get one of those electric wire spools. We have to build the girls a shelter <which is why there are pallets in the background in one pic>, so we have to get that done first before I can bring in more toys  We have to cut down a dead tree before we can start. Bleh! Nothing drives me crazy more than delays like the tree, but I know it's necessary.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have to say, that was a super casual title!

Love the pics as always!!! Nice looking goats


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like they are having a bunch of fun! I have a very small wooden stand that the goats love to jump on mainly because they already destroyed two dog houses like this! Good luck finding some of those wooden spools! I see so many people with them but can't find them in our area. Maybe it will be easier in KY. There is a guy about an hour from here that must get all that are available because he makes tables and stools out of them. If not maybe get a used picnic table on craigslist that can hold their weight?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, I got to get me one of those, LOL too funny. 

The goat is inside is saying, " oh yeah, I can make room for me in it, until a goat jumps on it, then squish. The goat inside is like " Oh crap, what happened? I am getting bigger or this house has shrunk. I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great pictures!!! What beautiful goats.   Rudy is hilarious!


----------

